# help? tiny tiny airbubbles in the syringe while injecting?



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

i started my test enanthate cycle today, while i was drawing back the juice it was tough enough to draw out, i then noticed some air bubbles and got rid of the big ones, but was still left with a few very very small bubbles in the syringe, i googled it before going ahead with pinning, every where i read said it was to go ahead with it because they were so small????? help needed please, also my glute is very sore, never had any of these problems with sustanon? can barley sit down because my ass is so sore


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Dear lord! your gunna die!!!!!!!

nah, just kiddin, you'll be fine Don't worry bout it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes you'd have to jab 5ml in to a vein to cause an issue... a few bubbles in the muscle is no problemo

The body breaks it down, this will happen every time you aspirate and its normal


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

and a warm bath or shower should help alleviate the pain(a little, it'll still hurt for a day or two)


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Completely normal.

You actually want a bubble of air in anyway, to push it all out of the needle into your muscle. Over a 12 week course that might save you 2mls.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Completely normal.
> 
> You actually want a bubble of air in anyway, to push it all out of the needle into your muscle. Over a 12 week course that might save you 2mls.


Aspirate every time? No blood? No problem.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

good to hear, ya had a shower straight after to try and help it a bit, im doing one shot a week at 500mg, would this have something to do with more painfull shots or is it just test enanthate itself a painfull one?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> good to hear, ya had a shower straight after to try and help it a bit, im doing one shot a week at 500mg, would this have something to do with more painfull shots or is it just test enanthate itself a painfull one?


Pain is hit and miss. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Aye I had the same mate, big bubble got smaller as I injected. Read that it was just pressure and nothing to worry about! I'm taking 600mg a week from a 10ml 300mg vial. Might be a stupid q but I do pull back to the 2ml mark on my syringe and fill it up to there Ye?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

cheers mate!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Derogatory said:


> Aye I had the same mate, big bubble got smaller as I injected. Read that it was just pressure and nothing to worry about! I'm taking 600mg a week from a 10ml 300mg vial. Might be a stupid q but I do pull back to the 2ml mark on my syringe and fill it up to there Ye?


ya bud, thats it, you doin one or two shots a week?


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Derogatory said:


> Aye I had the same mate, big bubble got smaller as I injected. Read that it was just pressure and nothing to worry about! I'm taking 600mg a week from a 10ml 300mg vial. Might be a stupid q but I do pull back to the 2ml mark on my syringe and fill it up to there Ye?


Just re-read that and it did sound fkin stupid haha. Better to be safe rather than sorry tho.

1 shot every Sunday-Monday mate


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Derogatory said:


> Just re-read that and it did sound fkin stupid haha. Better to be safe rather than sorry tho.
> 
> 1 shot every Sunday-Monday mate


when did you start? taking any orals along with it? started mine today along with 20mg of metanabol per day for 3 weeks, bit of a kickstart!!


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> when did you start? taking any orals along with it? started mine today along with 20mg of metanabol per day for 3 weeks, bit of a kickstart!!


Started today, First cycle mate just straight up test e! Keeping it nice and simple. Wanna see how I react to it etc. Got hcg on standby but I'll see how I get on first.

Gonna try layne nortons twice a week training stuff. He does power first half of the week hypertrophy end of week. If a natty can gain from that id like to see the results of someone taking test! Got my diet in check too.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

best of luck with it bud, let me know how it goes for ya.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> best of luck with it bud, let me know how it goes for ya.


Aye same to u too mate. Making a log tomorrow. On my phone at the sec so I'll accept that friend request Tomoz


----------

